# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Driver step motor dùng TB6560 đơn giản nhất.

## mattroidem

Hưởng ứng thread tài trợ TB6560 của bác CKD, em tạo thread này mong được các bác chỉ dạy thêm.
Là kẻ ngoại đạo nhưng cũng thích mày mò linh tinh với mục đích lúc nào đó cũng chế được con CNC mô hình phá cho biết. Ban đầu cầm con step motor trên tay đúng là không biết cách nào làm cho nó xoay vòng vòng, sau khi tìm hiểu mới biết thì ra bọn này phải lái (driver) nó thì nó mới quay. TB6560 là IC chuyên dụng để lái nó đây, lại tiếp tục tìm hiểu xem làm sao mới lái được, có phải đạp côn, đẩy số giống lái xe không?... ui, đau hết cả đầu, tùm lum tà la, thôi thì miễn sao lái được là được nên chọn mạch đơn giản nhất có thể. Mạch này làm theo link http://www.cuteminds.com/index.php/en/tb6560ahq



Nhìn cái mạch một hồi đoán bậy cách hoạt động của nó, em trình bày có gì sai sót các bác sửa lại giúp em nhé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Nguồn vào 24V, hạ áp qua IC ổn áp 12V lấy cấp cho quạt làm mát, 12V hạ tiếp qua IC 5V lấy áp Vcc.
4 chân 9, 12, 13, 16 nối vào 4 dây của step motor.
Chân step: xung vuông cấp vào để xoay motor, xung càng lớn xoay càng nhanh (trong giới hạn của motor). Tùy motor mà mỗi xung motor xoay 1 góc bao nhiêu độ (một vòng là 360 độ), em hay thấy motor 1,8 độ mỗi xung.
Chân dir: quy định chiều quay motor. Nối xuống mức thấp thì motor quay theo chiều kim đồng hồ và ngược lại.
Chân Enable: nối vào mức cao thì motor quay, thấp thì ngừng.
2 con trở R1, R2 để đặt dòng hoạt động cho motor. Cách tính 0.5/R, ví dụ dùng trở 0.5 ohm thì sẽ cho dòng ra là 1A.
Mệt nhất là cái khúc này, JP1...JP3. Đọc lung tung và hiểu lơ mơ.
JP1, Torque: 100%, 75%, 50%, 25%. Là mô men xoắn, em hiểu đại khái là lực xoay, tùy theo ứng dụng mà chọn lực xoay khỏe nhất 100% hay yếu nhất 25%, giống như vặn vô lăng xe công nông thì cần torque 100%, xe đi lòe gái thì torque 25% là ok rồi.  :Wink: 
JP2, Decay: cái này là cay nhất đây. Hiểu đại khái decay là suy giảm, là cách hạn dòng cho motor, khi cấp điện cho cuộn dây motor qua cầu H bên trong IC thì sẽ có dòng điện chạy qua, ví dụ quy định dòng là 1A thì khi đến dòng 1A IC nó ngưng không cấp điện nữa, dòng điện tụt xuống, nó lại cấp tiếp... cứ vậy. Chu kỳ cấp rồi ngưng phụ thuộc vào dao động nội bên trong IC, dao động này thay đổi bằng cách thay đổi giá trị tụ C5, trong mạch dùng tụ 330pF, dao động là 130khz, thay tụ 100pF thì dao động là 400khz, tần số càng cao thì IC kiểm tra sự thay đổi dòng càng nhanh, hình dung đại khái thì càng nhanh càng mịn.
0%, 25%, 50%, 100%: Trong mỗi lần cấp rồi ngưng dòng qua cuộn dây đó lại chia ra vụ % này nữa. 0% còn gọi là slow decay, 100% là fast decay, 2 cái kia hiểu đại là mix decay. 
Slow decay là suy giảm chậm, ví dụ khi dòng đến 1A, IC không cấp điện nữa, dòng giảm từ từ qua vài chu kỳ dao động nội rồi lại cấp cho tăng lên 1A, lại giảm... cứ vậy, slow decay làm dòng qua motor không thay đổi nhiều, ổn định. Nhưng khi quay nhanh hay motor công suất lớn lại không phù hợp, do motor là tải cảm (cuộn dây) nên còn có vụ khi đang cấp điện mà ngưng cấp thì cuộn dây lại sinh ra điện áp ứng này nọ.
Fast decay là suy giảm nhanh, ví dụ khi đến 1A, dòng giảm cái rẹt xuống 0.7A, rồi tăng lại cái ào lên 1.2A, cứ vậy, tính ra trung bình thì vẫn xoay quanh 1A, cái này với motor công suất lớn hay cần quay nhanh lại hợp lý. Với motor công suất nhỏ, dòng nhỏ mà giảm nhanh quá xuống thấp lại làm giảm momen.
Mix decay là trộn chậm nhanh lại với nhau, suy giảm lúc nhanh lúc chậm.
Tóm lại: motor nhỏ hay quay chậm thì 0%, motor to hay quay nhanh thì 100%. Lỡ cỡ thì tùy chọn 25%, 50% cho phù hợp.
JP3, Excitation: đặt vi bước cho mạch driver. Ví dụ motor 1,8 độ set (1) thì 1 xung ngoài vào chân step sẽ quay 1,8 độ, 200 xung sẽ quay 1 vòng. Set 1/2, 1/8, 1/16 thì 1 xung vào sẽ quay 1/2, 1/8, 1/16 của 1,8 độ.

Tiếp theo là làm mạch in, em cũng đu theo mạch trên trang cuteminds luôn. Theo yêu cầu của bác CKD sẽ thêm thông tin rồi em up lên sau.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, ppgas, znk13z

----------


## anhcos

Bác hiểu cặn kẽ thế kia mà còn ngoại đạo nỗi gì, đọc xong của bác đầu nở ra thấy rõ.

----------


## ppgas

Tui, xã hội nhân văn, việc đọc hiểu cái mạch này giống như đang xem tranh trừu tượng.
Tuy nhiên, mới đọc lúc chiều thì thấy, có 3 loại stepping motor:
- 5 phase: 0.72°/bước -> 500 step/vòng -> driver cấp 500 xung (pulses) để rotor quay 1 vòng
- 2 phase: 0.9°/bước (high-resolution step) -> driver cấp 400 xung -> quay 1 vòng
                 : 1.8°/bước (standard type) -> driver cấp 200 xung
- alpha step: (không thấy nói đến góc quay/bước) không mất bước, khả năng response vị trí tốt (không cần dùng encoder hay sensor cảm biến vị trí.

Xin hết...

----------


## nhatson

> Tui, xã hội nhân văn, việc đọc hiểu cái mạch này giống như đang xem tranh trừu tượng.
> Tuy nhiên, mới đọc lúc chiều thì thấy, có 3 loại stepping motor:
> - 5 phase: 0.72°/bước -> 500 step/vòng -> driver cấp 500 xung (pulses) để rotor quay 1 vòng
> - 2 phase: 0.9°/bước (high-resolution step) -> driver cấp 400 xung -> quay 1 vòng
>                  : 1.8°/bước (standard type) -> driver cấp 200 xung
> - alpha step: (không thấy nói đến góc quay/bước) không mất bước, khả năng response vị trí tốt (không cần dùng encoder hay sensor cảm biến vị trí.
> 
> Xin hết...


alpha step có hồi tiếp, dạng resolver

----------

Nam CNC, phuongmd, ppgas

----------


## mattroidem

Tiếp tục lái (hy vọng sớm lái được MBBG)  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Pcb làm theo link đầu thread, có thêm 2 dòng thông tin nick và diễn đàn theo yêu cầu bác CKD. Hình ảnh và bố trí linh kiện như hình dưới.



Xuất ra để làm pcb.



Em đi cắm bàn ủi tập làm pcb đây ạ.

----------

anhcos

----------


## mattroidem

Pcb đã ăn mòn xong, chờ có linh kiện em hàn rồi trình bày tiếp.

----------


## anhcos

Bác mattroidem làm riêng 1 thread để anh em tiện theo dõi đi. Con IC lấy nguồn 12v kia là con gì vậy bác?

----------


## mattroidem

> Bác mattroidem làm riêng 1 thread để anh em tiện theo dõi đi. Con IC lấy nguồn 12v kia là con gì vậy bác?


Thread này riêng rồi mà bác.
IC ổn áp thì dùng 7812 ra 12V, 7805 ra 5V.

----------

anhcos

----------


## CBNN

Mình góp ý PCB TÍ , pad chân IC tăng lên tí . làm To cho thoải mái chứ mạch này bác khoan xong lỗ thì sợ không còn pad để hàn đâu . và nó chịu lực kém , đụng đậy tí nó nhổ đồng đứt mạch  hết .

----------


## biết tuốt

ic 7805 chịu được 24v mà bạn , tối đa 35v~40v , bạn nối đầu vào của 7805 vào đầu ra của 7812 thì con 7812 sẽ rất nóng

----------


## CKD

> ic 7805 chịu được 24v mà bạn , tối đa 35v~40v , bạn nối đầu vào của 7805 vào đầu ra của 7812 thì con 7812 sẽ rất nóng


Đúng là speck của 7805 cho phép dùng với điện áp ~30V. Nhưng khi thiết kế không bao giờ dùng tới áp cao như vậy vì khi đó IC sẽ bị quá nhiệt như bởn. Nhất là hàng chi xẻng này nó kém lắm. Thông thường 7812 thiết kế có thể dùng tới 24V, 7805 có thể dùng tới 15V.

Một ví dụ đơn giản để tính công suất tiêu tán nhiệt cho IC này:
- Áp đầu vào 10V, 15V, 24V.
- 7805 với dòng đầu ra 1A (theo speck thì dư sức)
- Vì 7805 là IC ổn áp theo kiểu trực tiếp.. do đó điện áp rơi trên IC tương ứng với 10/15/19 là 5/10/19V. Tương ứng với công suất tiêu tán trên IC là _5/10/19W..._, một con số khá lớn.

Nếu dùng nối tiếp qua 7812 & 7805 thì công suất tiêu tán tương ứng là 12W & 7W...

----------


## biết tuốt

để hôm nào rỗi em làm 2 mạch rồi đo nhiệt xem sao , hồi giờ cứ nghĩ nó nguyên lý như biến áp nên nghĩ là công suất tiêu tán trên 7805 =Ura x Ira  vì tải quyết định dòng qua 7805 , bác học có ngọn ngành ngóc ngách quá chứ k cẩu thả như em  :Wink:    ngày xưa làm mạch cho bảng quảng cáo toàn chơi 24 V mà chả chết con nào nên cứ phang đại   :Big Grin:

----------


## mattroidem

Mạch tiêu hao dòng nhỏ thì chạy tốt.
Cái này hồi học cấp 2 là đã có rồi mà. Trong mạch nối tiếp thì áp bằng tổng và dòng bằng nhau. Nguồn vào 24V và nguồn ra cần sử dụng là 5V thì ví dụ như tải 5V đòi hỏi dòng 1A, như bác CKD nói ở trên con IC ổn áp sẽ gánh 19V, từ đó công suất tiêu tán trên IC là 19W. Bác lắp 1 con hay 10 con IC ổn áp thì công suất tiêu tán cũng là 19W, vậy nên nếu lắp qua con 12V nữa thì con 12V sẽ gánh 12W, con 5V gánh 7W. Càng nhiều con thì càng chia nhau gánh nặng, như 24V qua con 7818 -> 7815 -> ... -> 7805 thì mỗi con gánh 1 ít. Cũng có thể mắc song song IC ổn áp với nhau như song song 2 con 7805 thì 2 con đó cũng chia nhau gánh nặng. Trong mạch song song thì áp bằng nhau và dòng bằng tổng, 2 con 7805 mà tải 1A thì mỗi con chịu 0.5A.

----------


## biết tuốt

vâng ,em thấy chữ thầy em trả cô (gái) hết rồi toàn phang đại  :Big Grin:  
  em quen k diễn đạt hết ý , 7812 còn gánh thêm quạt + dòng cho 7805, giêng quạt dòng khoảng 120mmA - 140mmA + dòng cho ic TB ..vv nên dòng tổng qua 7812 sẽ cao 
nên em định làm 2 con riêng rẽ em làm mạch bằng phương pháp cảm quang

----------


## nhatson

> vâng ,em thấy chữ thầy em trả cô (gái) hết rồi toàn phang đại  
>   em quen k diễn đạt hết ý , 7812 còn gánh thêm quạt + dòng cho 7805, giêng quạt dòng khoảng 120mmA - 140mmA + dòng cho ic TB ..vv nên dòng tổng qua 7812 sẽ cao 
> nên em định làm 2 con riêng rẽ em làm mạch bằng phương pháp cảm quang


nếu dùng thêm quạt nên  dùng thêm nguồn xung 220>`12VDC rời
hoặc dùng ic nguồn xung
ví dụ

----------


## hunter_dt

Bổ sung 1 kinh nghiệm nho nhỏ là để đảo chiều quay mo tơ bước thì đảo 2 dây cùng 1 pha  :Big Grin:

----------


## mattroidem

Em đã nhận được hàng tài trợ của bác CKD, cám ơn bác rất nhiều!
Bác CKD gửi kèm thêm diode xung nên có chút thay đổi về mạch để tận dụng số diode đó. Em làm theo bản này http://www.cuteminds.com/index.php/en/mill-tb6560



Em sẽ tranh thủ làm mạch test sớm:

----------

anhcos, CKD, ngocpham

----------


## ppgas

> Em đã nhận được hàng tài trợ của bác CKD, cám ơn bác rất nhiều!
> Bác CKD gửi kèm thêm diode xung nên có chút thay đổi về mạch để tận dụng số diode đó. Em làm theo bản này http://www.cuteminds.com/index.php/en/mill-tb6560
> 
> Em sẽ tranh thủ làm mạch test sớm:


Hi mttroidem,

Lâu rồi không thấy cập nhật. Tình hình hàn gắn linh kiện, test ra sao rồi? Đang quan tâm.

----------


## Tien Manh

> Hi mttroidem,
> 
> Lâu rồi không thấy cập nhật. Tình hình hàn gắn linh kiện, test ra sao rồi? Đang quan tâm.


Đã đốt 1 chú TB vì cái mạch này. Chạy không ổn lắm. Làm xong em cắm nguồn 12v với Enable ra +5v thì nó giật giật. Đèn nguồn bị chớp kiểu như chập mạch. Nói chung e chịu chết ạ :v

----------


## nhatson

phải layout lại đường ground, như trong hình đường ground bị loop rồi ah

b.r

----------


## ppgas

> Đã đốt 1 chú TB vì cái mạch này. Chạy không ổn lắm. Làm xong em cắm nguồn 12v với Enable ra +5v thì nó giật giật. Đèn nguồn bị chớp kiểu như chập mạch. Nói chung e chịu chết ạ :v


Cố gắng lên bác, niềm vui của DIY ngoài việc thành quả như thế nào mà nó còn giúp ta 'vượt lên chính mình' và tận hưởng cảm giác đó trong mỗi thành công nho nhỏ trong từng công đoạn.  :Smile: 

_Ps: mattroidem= Tien Manh?_




> phải layout lại đường ground, như trong hình đường ground bị loop rồi ah
> 
> b.r


Hi bác nhatson, 

Mới đọc hôm qua bác co post đâu đó một clip về việc chỉnh 'decay', tìm lại mãi không ra, nhân dịp bác chủ thớt có nói về decay ở đây, bác có thể gửi lại cái link luôn nhé. Nói thiệt ra rất phục về kiến thức và sự nhiệt tình của bác. 

Cảm ơn.

----------


## nhatson

VỀ pcb, 2 con trở shunt, chân nối mass phải chug về 1 điểm, gần nhau nhất có thể
ps: em là con mọt sách thôi




b.r

----------

ppgas

----------


## nhatson

điện trở shunt để do dòng, chân nói mass phải túm lại với nhau

exp

----------


## Tien Manh

> Cố gắng lên bác, niềm vui của DIY ngoài việc thành quả như thế nào mà nó còn giúp ta 'vượt lên chính mình' và tận hưởng cảm giác đó trong mỗi thành công nho nhỏ trong từng công đoạn. 
> 
> _Ps: mattroidem= Tien Manh?_
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bác nhatson, 
> 
> Mới đọc hôm qua bác co post đâu đó một clip về việc chỉnh 'decay', tìm lại mãi không ra, nhân dịp bác chủ thớt có nói về decay ở đây, bác có thể gửi lại cái link luôn nhé. Nói thiệt ra rất phục về kiến thức và sự nhiệt tình của bác. 
> ...


Không bác ạ. Hôm nọ làm rõ nhiều mạch này còn thừa nhiều. Định đem tặng bớt nhưng như bác nhatson nói thì nó sai lè lè ra rồi. Chán quá nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

thấy các bác có dự ớn làm mạch tb6560  nên mấy hôm nay rỗi em làm cái Driver TB 6560 chơi,  


bác nào làm xong post lên cho ae xem với
em mới thử con này với step size 57 , có bác nào  thử với size 86 chưa nhi?? em sợ nó bốc khói quá nên chưa thử  :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Đừng lo, ko bốc khói đâu bác, hình như nó có hạn dòng mà?  :Wink: 

Nếu bốc khói motor thì qua em, tặng bác con mới  :Wink:

----------


## jimmyli

em thử với motor 86 của vexta rồi dòng tầm 2.5A là nó nóng phải biết... con này lắp vào máy chạy tầm 1000 đổ lại chạy cao hơn là mất bước thôi rồi, lúc trước sài cho trục Y mà thấy nãn quá nên chuyển luôn sang sài driver mua của anh phuchd rồi chạy >6000 vô tư  :Big Grin: .

----------


## biết tuốt

có lẽ TB dùng cho size 57 trở lại là hiệu quả các bác nhể

----------


## Gamo

Bác có gắn quạt cho bộ tản nhiệt ko?

Em dùng con này cho mấy con motor mini của em thấy chạy ổn phết, chẳng nóng bao giờ, nhưng thường em chỉ chạy 1-> 1.5A thôi & em có quạt tản nhiệt. Theo kinh nghiệm của em thì nếu được, đồ điện nên chạy với 50% rating của nó thì đở mất công lo vụ "nóng trong người".

----------


## biết tuốt

em k nhầm thì con này công thức tính dòng của nó là  : R =0.5/I , giả sử R của em chuẩn , R=0.47 om,  em lắp 2 con song song => R=0.235 => dòng theo lý thuyết chạy qua là I= 0.5/0.235  =2.13 A, em cho nó chạy  75% dòng  TQ2/TQ1  =L/H  => dòng theo lý thuyết chạy qua là I=1.6 A  nên rất mát chả cần quạt ,đẻ hôm nào đo thử dòng xem sao

----------


## jimmyli

hihi vấn đề là em test ở thời gian dài khi hoạt động đó không phải test trong vòng vài phút đâu, khi chạy với máy (có tải) dòng cấp setup 2.5A, điệp áp vào 38A ở tốc độ 1000 cho motor và gia tốc tầm 250 trong vòng 30' thì nhiệt độ của IC tầm 50-70*C đã có nhôm tản nhiệt + quạt... nói chung con này sài cho máy nhỏ chạy chơi chơi trong vòng 1 2h thì được, điêu khắc mà tốc độ 1000 thì tốn thời gian lắm, à còn nữa nó mà chạy ở tốc độ chậm khi kéo tải thì xác định là kêu như kéo đàn  :Big Grin:  cũng vì lý do này mà em cho nó đi vào dĩ vãng rồi hehe.

----------


## biết tuốt

giá của nó có 70k thôi nên chỉ phù hợp với mini ,chứ không mấy bác bán driver húp cháo hết à hehe

----------


## Gamo

Em cũng nghĩ con này để kéo tải nhẹ thôi chứ dàn lớn em ko nghĩ là nó kéo nổi đâu  :Smile: )

Với lại một chuyện nữa là hiêu điện thế: lâu quá em ko đụng đến driver nên cũng quên hết rồi nhưng em nhớ ko nhầm thì cảm kháng cỡ nào nên dùng hiệu điện thế phù hợp cỡ đó. Nếu bác dùng hiệu điện thế cao quá thì chỉ tổ nóng motor mà hiệu năng cũng chẳng hơn. Cái này tính làm sao để hỏi thử bác Nhất Sơn xem?

----------

